

Show HN: Embeddable Nic Cage Gif Randomiser - janstenpickle
http://nic-cage.xyz

======
whoisthemachine
That's funny. It's bookmarked.

Just curious, especially since Hacker News is that type of site, how do you go
about building something like this? IE what's the stack? Any tricks used?

Are the Nic Cage GIFs stored in a repository or do they just come down to your
server from the heavens (or maybe using image search tools from Google, Bing,
etc.).

~~~
janstenpickle
Thanks :).

Stack wise it's a very simple web proxy written in Go, nothing fnacy. It
basically just responds to every request with a random Nic Cage gif hosted on
Imgur. The URLs are just an array in the source code itself. MVP and all that
;).

Here's the source code in Gist (without the full array)
[https://gist.github.com/janstenpickle/975358c427e8af844ae7](https://gist.github.com/janstenpickle/975358c427e8af844ae7).

~~~
whoisthemachine
Haha cool, thanks! Never really looked at Go code in use, didn't realize you
could hack something out like that with so few lines! Very cool.

------
cfj
Reminds me of [http://www.placecage.com/](http://www.placecage.com/).

~~~
janstenpickle
It's pretty much the same, but I wanted something completely random for pull
request comments and I'm not worried about sizing :).

------
joeyspn
Slackbot in 3,2,1....

